# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Voigtlander 125mm f/2.5 Macro APO-Lanthar SL

## benny

An interesting lens, which regrettably is now out of production. Came in various mount, including Canon FD as well as Canon EF. For Nikon users, this is an Ai-s lens, meaning that it can be mounted to all your Nikon F mount camera with no problem. However, on some cameras (eg. D70), you will not have metering, and can only use your camera in Manual Exposure mode. No P or S or A modes. If I understand correctly, on the Nikon D200 DSLR, you can meter and do A, P and M exposure modes with this lens.



The 125/2.5 APO-Lanthar has 11 elements in 9 groups, 9 aperture blades, a smallest aperture of f/22, a close focus distance of 1:1 or .38m, a filter size 58mm, a weight of 690 grams, a diameter of 76 mm, and a length of 88.2 mm focused to infinity. The square hood is included with the lens.


The lens has a brightest aperture of f2.5, making it the fastest macro lens in the world! Not only that, most macro lens when focus to 1:1, some light will be lost due to the high magnification. The Voigtlander 125SL is an exception. The lens keeps its brightest aperture at f2.5 even at 1:1! Many might not need the f2.5 aperture in macro shot, but f2.5 helps keep the viewfinder bright at all time thus easier in focusing!

For more info:
http://www.cosina.co.jp/seihin/voigt/s-shuryo.html
http://www.cameraquest.com/Voigt%20SL.htm
http://www.mainlinephoto.com.au/prod363.htm

Some discussion and sample photos:
http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289441
http://www.photographyreview.com/mfr...8_3111crx.aspx
http://my.reset.jp/~cat.y/mapo125mm/125mm.html
http://www.olegkikin.com/lenstests/lens107.htm

Occasionally, this baby pops up in Clubsnap. For those who prefer something a little more exotic, this sharp lens is a little gem worthy of your investment. Prices have creep up from S$880 to about S$1400.

Cheers,

----------


## Andreas Werth

Thank you Benny for the interesting review!

There is an even faster Olympus ZUIKO macro lens (50/2.0), but it allows only magnification up to 1:2. So I think that comparison isn´t valid.

----------


## budak

also.. no autofocus  :Grin:

----------


## benny

Hi andreas,

This is a true macro as you've said. I've previously posted this up at APF about 9 months ago, but no interest or comments on this. Probably because it's not a 'Canon' branded lens. Shame.

Budak,

Given the fine adjustment on the long barrel, I think if Auto Focus was included, it will be noisy and slow. Besides, it'll add weight. The feel and built quality is relative good.

For those in Singapore who are interested...

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=354583

Cheers,

----------


## Andreas Werth

Hi Benny,
missed your thread at apf, so I´m glad I was able to read it here.

----------


## valice

I'm just wondering, why is the hood square?
Also, what is the design rationale behind the shape of the hoods? Like Lily or round lar... Any differences?

----------


## benny

Vintage style...  :Laughing: 

By the way, besides the 50 mm f/2.0 Macro, Zeiss also have a 100mm f/2.0 macro. But it's also 1:2 magnification only. Not life size. Looks interesting..

http://www.zeiss.com/C12567A8003B58B...71EC0051F3D3#7

Check out the sample image!

Cheers,

----------


## budak

hood shapes: http://www.vanwalree.com/optics/lenshood.html

----------


## hwchoy

> I'm just wondering, why is the hood square?
> Also, what is the design rationale behind the shape of the hoods? Like Lily or round lar... Any differences?


zooms typically have petal hoods due to the change in field of view as it zooms, especially when the barrel extends.

----------


## jason6142004

my uncle got one.. :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> hood shapes: http://www.vanwalree.com/optics/lenshood.html


Interesting article, thanks for sharing

----------


## celticfish

Just read the advert and it says its a Canon FD mount.
Is that the same as "EOS mount" that I have been reading? (scratch this just read the review)
If so, it should work on a Canon 350D, right?  :Opps: 
Would be greatful for any information/comments on its use with the above camera.

Starting to itch...  :Laughing:

----------


## benny

The above lens is available in EF (350D, 400D, 40D etc) mount. But not a common lens to find. Currently, cameraquest.com has priced it at US$1500 already. Accordingly to them, it is believed that only 100 was made for the EF mount.

Cheers,

----------


## celticfish

So when they say there is an EOS metering chip the TTL metering work?
And how can one change the viewfinder to those with two halves for focusing? (forgot the name already...  :Opps: ) 
Now that ranma is back... my tripod should be avialable for shoots!  :Jump for joy:  (but still need to buy a ball head)

----------


## Goondoo

> Now that ranma is back... my tripod should be avialable for shoots!  (but still need to buy a ball head)


I've got a simple Manfrotto ball head if you interested.  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> So when they say there is an EOS metering chip the TTL metering work?
> And how can one change the viewfinder to those with two halves for focusing? (forgot the name already... ) 
> Now that ranma is back... my tripod should be avialable for shoots!  (but still need to buy a ball head)



Just mount and use. That's it. Only that it's manual focusing.

Cheers,

----------


## celticfish

@ goondoo,
Can consider Sir!
Just have to check with benny a arm he was telling me about.
Can you PM the details please.
Might get both too.

@ benny,
I remember those viewfinders that have a "split screen/target".
Can one be mounted on the 350D?

I might just PM him... still trying to resist.... argh...

----------


## Shadow

talking about "split screen/target", what is it for?

----------


## luenny

Split focusing screen (or split image rangefinder) helps a lot when you're doing manual focusing. It allows you to see misalign the top and bottom half of the picture if it is not in focus. However, if I'm not wrong such screen darkens if your lens max aperture is too small.

----------

